# Best bass lake in SE Ohio ?



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd like to hear everyone's opinion on the best bass lake in southeastern Ohio.


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

Dow Lake is where the biggest is caught each year around Athens anyway, but Snowden has some bigguns in it too. Well so does Burr Oak come to think about it even though its not as good as it used to be. Everybody always brags about Tycoon but i've never been there. I'll still take Dow any day.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The two Ive had my Best Luck at are Burr Oak(Grew up on the lake) and Tycoon . Dow, Snowden and Logan Round our my top 5


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

i have had alot of luck in just a pond by the weslyan i think it is somthing like that its a church the pond below it and there is one on the hill that is where i have caught alot ove big bass 5lbs+ but its rare to catch 2 in one day but lake wise i would have to say Lake rupert or dow lake the church is located in athens off 32 a lil past snowden


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Based on what I saw for 30 years writing in Zanesville, the place to go for big bass is the AEP ReCreation Land. For numbers of bass, go to Piedmont or Dillon; for big bass Wolf Run or Burr Oak. I haven't fished Dow, Tycoon, Rupert or Snowden.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the biggest bass i have seen in this part of the state has came from tycoon or lake hope. surprised no one mentioned hope!


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

You cant rule out Lake Hope. Lots of structure to fish and some really trophy specimens there as well.

I like lake logan, because I have to. Its minutes away. Springtime is usually a good ticket with lots of dinks to wade thru. Anyone who thinks there arent any big ones in there ought to show up at the weigh ins for the saturday tournaments. 

As far as the best, theres a local guy who raises his own bass in an old strip mine. Feeds them every night with 4 or 5 dozen minnies. You'd think you were in Florida.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

well i bet those are some chunky bass! ive never really fished hope its only about 30min. away every time i go its either the spillway on the cement wall or off the dam all ive caught is cats,was thinking about taking the boat out to try some bass fishing any have any suggestions on where to fish ?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

after electrofishing snowden, I would have a hard time buying that there is a better big bass lake around. however it made me feel like I have alot to learn about fishing as I couldnt get them to take squat most days, but they are there. for numbers however bag that place. 
....rose lake has some nice ones as well.....good luck lol
AEP if you want to catch fish


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Never fished Lake Hope. Where is it? Sounds like a lot of these are down around Athens. I've fished Snowden and Burr Oak. Never been to Tycoon either. Wheres it?


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Striper- ya know its a hit and a miss for me. Im not a largemouth enthusiast. But, I do know that plastics in electric blue are a solid choice.

Spring time finds me in the pond behind jerrys gun shop, but if you boat is bigger, its a trick. 

Post spawn- weed bed pockets fishing weightless tubes texas rigged and fished like jerk baits works,

Summer- topwater frogs in the weed flat on the western end can be pretty exciting.

Fall- I dunno- My boats in the ohio at this time.

Maybe we can do a bass/cat trip sometime.

Ive tried rupert, but have nick named it the dead sea- you have any luck for cats there?


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Anybody like Seneca, Salt Fork, or Tappan?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

whsseminole12 said:


> Anybody like Seneca, Salt Fork, or Tappan?


uhmm.... no.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Uhmm....yes


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had some success at Seneca, but I don't like it; I like Salt Fork but it has generally frustrated me in tournaments; I like Tappan and have had some good days there in the fall.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like salt fork, probably one of my favorite lakes in ohio, I've caught lots of quality fish there in the past couple of years, even a couple in the 5-6 lbs range, as for seneca absolutely hate it!


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know what you mean on Seneca! I fish a few club tournaments and an open or two every year there and struggle most of the time.
Salt Fork, I always like it and do fairly well but just don't fish it often enough.
I haven't been to Tappan in years but everyone around here says it's the best of those three right now.
Wolf Run is another lake I like alot but don't fish very often. Heck, it's only a half hour away. I've caught some big ole hawgs out of there though!
Our bass club fishes the river alot and that takes away time from the lakes. But I'm chompin at the bit to get out and as soon as I can drop the boat in Seneca I'll be back over there to start my yearly butt whuppin!!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have yet to fish Wolf Run but I work with a guy who fishes it with his father and they have both caught 8 lb bass out of there! I think it might be worth giving a shot especially with all the trout they stock in there (not much on those other than they create a really nice forage).


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

another nod to lake hope, i caught solid 6 lb er few years ago. seen and caught lot of other nice bass


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well since reading several post praising Lake Hope, I might have to hit it again just to keep it honest.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

ive only been to lake hope once and didnt do well.... i caught a few dinks but it could have been due to fishing out of a rental and my grandpa running the tm (hes not much of a bass guy) but i must say it is a very peacefull lake and i will have to return this year... the abundace of lilypads got me excited for a topwater frog bite but no luck and then i caught to with a white crank around fallen trees......i fish logan all the time since my granparents live right up the street from it and its a good lake


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd say forget tappan live 10 minutes away and it gets beat to death all season,theres alot of fish there but there's alot more fishermen and everybody beats up on the same areas.My favorite would be piedmont.9.9 limit, all the goodies....shallow,deep water,drop off's,timber standing and submerged,rip rap,weeds,lilly,mud,shale and sandy bottom.....What pattern would you like to fish you have your pick


----------

